# Boob Hair?!?!



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG...This is waaaaaaaay TMI, I know and I'm sorry, but I didn't know where else to go with this top secret info...
So, I just got out of the shower and lo and behold my boobs sprouted hair like 2 chia pets!!! I am talking alot of them suckers, and a few on my belly too  What is the deal here? My hair is FALLING OUT on my head, and GROWING on my boobs!!! LOL! I can't help but to laugh, this is pure craziness. Please someone here has to know why and is this related to my psycho thyroid?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> OMG...This is waaaaaaaay TMI, I know and I'm sorry, but I didn't know where else to go with this top secret info...
> So, I just got out of the shower and lo and behold my boobs sprouted hair like 2 chia pets!!! I am talking alot of them suckers, and a few on my belly too  What is the deal here? My hair is FALLING OUT on my head, and GROWING on my boobs!!! LOL! I can't help but to laugh, this is pure craziness. Please someone here has to know why and is this related to my psycho thyroid?


Clearly this is a hormonal imbalance.

You may wish to talk to your doctor and rule out Cushing's. Hirsutism is one of the symptoms.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/cushings-syndrome/DS00470/DSECTION=symptoms


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> OMG...This is waaaaaaaay TMI, I know and I'm sorry, but I didn't know where else to go with this top secret info...
> So, I just got out of the shower and lo and behold my boobs sprouted hair like 2 chia pets!!! I am talking alot of them suckers, and a few on my belly too  What is the deal here? My hair is FALLING OUT on my head, and GROWING on my boobs!!! LOL! I can't help but to laugh, this is pure craziness. Please someone here has to know why and is this related to my psycho thyroid?


I can't really help you with a reason why, but, I can give you a suggestion that just skipped into my head. (I am always looking for ways to help the loss of hair on my own head) You could have hair transplants done. Just take it from where you don't want it and put it where you need it. lol. I know that sounds crazy, but only other thyroid sufferers can understand some of the whacky ideas that can pop into your head on how to get hair to start popping onto your head.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmmm....interesting. I've got some hairy boobs myself. :anim_63:
-Phil


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> Hmmm....interesting. I've got some hairy boobs myself. :anim_63:
> -Phil


LOL! you made me laugh. and I definitely needed it today. Maybe I need to start a thread on how the thyroid affects the sense of humor. We've got some funny people on this website.:tongue0015:


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Bwahahaha!! :anim_63: Phil you just kill me! That was great!!

Ok, back to the op! I have always had a little of this, but since you are just starting, I'd definitely mention this to your Endo and see what they make of it! Andros is right, this might be an indication of something else going on.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

You all are just too much.

I hope prettynikki5 is still laughing.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Just to be sure we get a proper diagnosis, they don't look like this do they?










I'm sorry....39 years old and someone brings up boobs and I revert back to Sophomore year of high school.

PS>>>Those ARE NOT my boobs.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

:scared0015:*SCREAMING*:jumping0047:


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! I am peeing myself here!!! I so needed that laugh after the day I've had....and trying to rush around getting everything done around the house since my TT surgery is tomorrow (YAY!!!) so much to do while keeping my boob hair nice and groomed 
Thanks everyone, you guys are simply the best.....


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

On a more serious note...lots of luck tmorrow. Please let us know how it goes. You'll do just fine!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> Hmmm....interesting. I've got some hairy boobs myself. :anim_63:
> -Phil


Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawd!!! Ha, ha!!!


----------

